# Is the FE reference helpful



## A_Train (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello.

Did any PE exam takers bring the FE reference manual with them as a reference?

If so, did you find it helpful? Did you you it at all?

Thanks


----------



## HVACstevie (Mar 16, 2009)

A_Train said:


> Hello.
> Did any PE exam takers bring the FE reference manual with them as a reference?
> 
> If so, did you find it helpful? Did you you it at all?
> ...



If you're trying to save money by reusing the FE book instead of buying the MERM then you are really gimping yourself. Get the MERM and if you already have the MERM the FE book won't add anything of value for the test.


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 16, 2009)

There is absolutely no need for the FE reference guide during the PE exam.


----------

